# Desolation Canyon



## Dory Runner (May 13, 2013)

We put in on the 16th and took off on the 22nd. Mosquitoes were the usual for this time of year at Sandwash, many folks were wearing head nets. Camped the first night just downstream of Rock House Rapid, mosquitoes were back in the trees but near the water they weren't bad. No bugs after that other than a few flies at Nefertiti. No deer flies like we have seen in past years, but that could change. Have a good trip.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Launched the 10th, out 15th...bugs and skeeters all along the river; just took off the Yampa. Worst year for bugs on both in a long time.


----------



## ajacobo (Sep 14, 2012)

*Water: bring all our own or..*

I have a deso trip the first week of august and there are 12-14 people on the trip. for a trip this big do we bring all our own water or count on refilling in one of the creeks? how reliable are the creeks that time of year? we will have 4 rafts, but all that water for 7 days seem like a whole lot to lug around...


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

Started trip June 14, mosquitos at Sand Wash and first night on river ("oppopsite stampede") -- I didn't wear head net, but others on trip did. We used a net for kitchen 1st night on river, but was not essential.


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

ajacobo said:


> I have a deso trip the first week of august and there are 12-14 people on the trip. for a trip this big do we bring all our own water or count on refilling in one of the creeks? how reliable are the creeks that time of year? we will have 4 rafts, but all that water for 7 days seem like a whole lot to lug around...


We filled up at rock creek but had enough not to use it. If we had we would have treated it with bleach. We had 4 rafts with 13 people and 6 days and carried about 45 gallons between our boats and had leftover.. It wasn't that hot (we were a june 1st trip) so I would imagine with more people and a hotter trip you may need more.

I've seen estimates of 3/4 gallon per person/day planning up to 1 gallon depending on the weather.


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

We also filled at Rock Ck (half way) based on resounding advice here on the Buzz; used a gravity filter to treat. I was JUST talking to someone here who said water that does not need to be treated can be found on river left at the site of an old attempt at a "resort" on the reservation, also some old cabins. He said you can find a 1 1/2 to 2" pipe putting out lots of good water. Maybe some others here can chime in with a better description (there also was a thread about this maybe 3 weeks ago, so you could try a search).


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

johnovice said:


> We also filled at Rock Ck (half way) based on resounding advice here on the Buzz; used a gravity filter to treat. I was JUST talking to someone here who said water that does not need to be treated can be found on river left at the site of an old attempt at a "resort" on the reservation, also some old cabins. He said you can find a 1 1/2 to 2" pipe putting out lots of good water. Maybe some others here can chime in with a better description (there also was a thread about this maybe 3 weeks ago, so you could try a search).


We call it "creepy motel" though its been cleaned up in the last few years. Its the old McPherson Ranch I believe. Just below Joe Hutch rapid and an easy landing. 

The resort operated for a while from what I understand. I think you use to be able to buy ice and ice-cream there through the 80s. They have put in a new roof and have ongoing talks about restarting a business there.

I treat all water on the river out of concern of human contamination. That ranch site has a long history of human use and I would not trust it to be a clean source myself. That said, I would doubt it has a natural source of contamination. Mileage will vary. For me, an occasional purchase of a filter just gives me peace of mind with heavily trafficked locals.

Phillip


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

The motel had been closed a while as of 1983.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Just off Sunday (june 23- 29).

Filled at MacPherson Ranch. Wanted to treat it but ended up drinking it anyway it looked so good (we later treated it 2 days later). 15 people did not get sick. just Behind the creepy hotel take a path to the right (south) 200 yards to a 2" black polyethylene pipe coming out of a rock wall...clear mountain cold and refreshing.

We had 90 degree and sunny days. 50 gallons (15 people, 7 adults 8 kids) and went thru it the last nite. (about 1/2 gallon person per day). we drink lots and lots of beer and cocktails...so if you're just drinking water have more. But Macpherson Ranch is great.

Bugs- Sandwash was legit. 100% deet did not deter them. They are on you immediately. I suffered bites , not that big a deal to me, others had head nets. if you welt up, wear full pants adn tops. We camped 1st nite at Jack Creek (25 miles) bugs were a littlel less. Then a few miles downstream they just disappear- weird.


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

ENDOMADNESS said:


> ...Then a few miles downstream they just disappear- weird.


The bugs can't row/paddle and they get tired of walking along the shore so they give up.


----------



## panicman (Apr 7, 2005)

Got off Yampa/green teusday. No real bug issues till we hit the green and had our last camp at the cove. They were pretty bad. Those bugs must have an immunity to deet because it does not do shit for them. Have long pants and shirt.


----------



## Plecoptera (Jul 26, 2013)

*Original bugshirt*

I never leave home without it

The ORIGINAL Bug Shirt - protection from insects since 1991

it packs down very small, and can be soaked in water if you feel hot. I've seen no bugs on the Green in August, and swarms in October. Ya just never know.


----------

